# Fertility Device testing - cash incentive



## Mel

We are organising a Fertility Device Testing study in Glasgow and Birmingham.

We are looking to invite women in Glasgow, aged 18 - 45 years, who have been diagnosed as having fertility-related issues to take part in the testing sessions.

Participants in the study would be required to attend a centrally located facility for a 40 minute session where they will be trained in the use of a device before using it themselves (they will be asked to inject placebo into an injection cushion) and they will then be shown some other devices for comparative purposes only. We would really appreciate their feedback on the device as this will help to make it more user-friendly and easy to use.

Participants: -
Must be between 18 & 45
Must have been diagnosed with fertility related issues
Must have undergone some form of fertility treatment within the past 6 months 
Must have some experience using an injection device to administer their fertility medication

We are looking to invite: 10 x Patients who can make it to the venue in Glasgow 5 x Patients who can make it to the venue in Birmingham

Please see further details below: Date: Glasgow: Tuesday, 15th December Birmingham: Wednesday, 16th December Venue Glasgow: Progressive Partnership, 69 St Vincent Street, Glasgow, G2 5TF Birmingham: QED Studios, 2A Frederick Rd, Birmingham B29 6PB Duration: 40 minutes Incentive: £50 (cash incentive at the end of the session) Please let me know if you are at all able to assist and if you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me. I look forward to hearing from you. Best wishes, Keisha
My email address is [email protected] and my contact number is tel:078 9779 5995

If you are interested in participating in this could you please quote FertilityFriends when you enquire - Thank you


----------

